# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  AEG ΣΚΟΥΠΑ ΕΣΚΑΣΕ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΠΑΡΑΣΙΤΙΚΟ

## SIRAP

Ηλεκτρική σκόυπα AEG κάηκε το αντιπαρασιτικό (έσκασε), έχει κάπου βραχυκύκλωμα ή να ψάξω κάπου συγκεκριμένα.
Ευχαριστω

----------

